# From Paxil to Pristiq



## linetmer (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello everybody. I just want to now if anyone who took Paxil CR changed it for Pristiq and how it worked ? Thank you.


----------



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

Doc Gave me pristiq, and tried it for 4 days.... Felt like crap, but i think it's because I was on lexapro and he just swapped them.... I think I felt like crap from the lexapro getting out of my system.... That's just my experience, truthfully I really didn't get pristiq a chance......


----------



## linetmer (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for your response. I took paxil cr for 8 years and although I had a few backsteps during that amount of time ,I felt wonderfully fine. During those years I gain some weight and my doctor thought we could give it a try for another medication and gave me Pristiq. I have been taking Pristiq it for 8 days and I feel miserable. Today I talked to my doctor and she told me that I had to wait one or two more weeks, before seeing some results. Lets pray and wait .


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

I actually switched from Paxil to Pristiq about a month ago. Paxil did nothing for me, so she gave me Pristiq. Gave me headaches and vertigo. I couldn't stand it. Now i'm tapering off of Pristiq. I still get headaches and vertigo but not even close to as bad as before. Other then that, no withdrawls... yet. Hopefully not ever. I'm taking a anti-depressant holiday. So sick of taking the stuff and it doing nothing but making me miserable.

I hope Pristiq works for you tho... good luck.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Pristiq made me feel like sh1t as well. Its even worse than effexor which Pristiq is just a criminal sham 'replacement' for in order to keep Wyeth's profits up. They like rearranged one insignificant molecule and market it as if its the latest and greatest in pharmaceutical technology so that they can continue to make trillions in profits. Its disgusting that we live in an age where companies are allowed to get away with, what should be criminal, acts like this.

If paxil helped you you should definitely give lexapro a shot if you haven't. Cymbalta strangely helped me a good deal as well although it increased my aggressiveness. Good luck.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah no doubt that Wyeth's "evergreening' of effexor with pristiq, followed lead from the succesful conception of lexapro from the off patent celexa.

With that said, Effexor does appear to have a particularly bad withdrawl syndrome, that "theoretically" atleast pristiq may attempt to overcome, through bypassing the "double metabolism trick" that effexor is notorious for. The more balanced 5HT:NE ratio of pristiq may also allow for lower effective dosing, allowing for a less steep climb when withdrawing. Idk though, this is just my speculation, any thoughts?


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

I was on effexor for 1 week. Got the brain zaps EVERY DAY I was on effexor xr because it's a once a day thing and yet it only worked for about 20 hours. I took the pill when waking so usually I'd get the brain zaps as soon as I woke up until an hour later when the Effexor kicked in. And this was on a LOW 75mg dose. Luckly I dropped effexor completely and substituted for lexapro and wellbutrin... man I love wellbutrin it's the only thing that makes me feel even a little better.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

KurtG85 said:


> Pristiq made me feel like sh1t as well. Its even worse than effexor which Pristiq is just a criminal sham 'replacement' for in order to keep Wyeth's profits up. They like rearranged one insignificant molecule and market it as if its the latest and greatest in pharmaceutical technology so that they can continue to make trillions in profits. Its disgusting that we live in an age where companies are allowed to get away with, what should be criminal, acts like this.


How should this be criminal? Just keep taking effexor if you really think the pristiq will be no better.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

meyaj said:


> I was on effexor for 1 week. Got the brain zaps EVERY DAY I was on effexor xr because it's a once a day thing and yet it only worked for about 20 hours. I took the pill when waking so usually I'd get the brain zaps as soon as I woke up until an hour later when the Effexor kicked in. And this was on a LOW 75mg dose. Luckly I dropped effexor completely and substituted for lexapro and wellbutrin... man I love wellbutrin it's the only thing that makes me feel even a little better.


Yeah this is what makes effexor so problematic IMO. It's a catch 22 coz it seems to be a pretty effective AD for some people.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi , I took Paxil (Paroxentine for over 8 years) My head doctor suggested pristiq. I been on it for about 6 weeks now. I like it. Remember to always stick with a new drug for at least two months.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Happ2beme said:


> Hi , I took Paxil (Paroxentine for over 8 years) My head doctor suggested pristiq. I been on it for about 6 weeks now. I like it. Remember to always stick with a new drug for at least two months.


Thats good to hear


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

meyaj said:


> How should this be criminal? Just keep taking effexor if you really think the pristiq will be no better.


I believe it should be criminal because they are purposely altering the med in only the most minimal way in order to save millions of dollars that they would spend to actually come up with a new, better med. Then, they market this only minutely different med as if it were a revolutionary new product, or at least the newest and greatest thing. They make billions of dollars off of people who pay 8 times as much for this med rather than the generic version of effexor which is for the most part the same med. Its essentially fraud, playing on people's hopes for an end to their depression to keep their pockets full while at the same time investing as little money as possible into creating a truly improved med.


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

KurtG85 said:


> I believe it should be criminal because they are purposely altering the med in only the most minimal way in order to save millions of dollars that they would spend to actually come up with a new, better med. Then, they market this only minutely different med as if it were a revolutionary new product, or at least the newest and greatest thing. They make billions of dollars off of people who pay 8 times as much for this med rather than the generic version of effexor which is for the most part the same med. Its essentially fraud, playing on people's hopes for an end to their depression to keep their pockets full while at the same time investing as little money as possible into creating a truly improved med.


This is true...my Psy told me the patent was getting ready to run out so they changed it just a little to get another 10 yrs or so of steady business.

Don't believe me..
Check it out.. Reason for Pristiq

I wouldn't use it just for this reason. Greedy ****ers


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Pristiq and lexapro arn't exactly new concepts, think back to when Imipramines metabolite Desipramine hit the market. Or when Amitriptylines metabolite Nortriptyline was released, companys are always going to do this sort of thing.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Update on pristiq.

It's been two months now on this drug. This is a weird side effect. Seems its harder to tolerate peolpe with different beliefs. (Politics, religion) I get frustrated to a point I have to take another Med to relax. Maybe it's just getting older.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Happ2beme said:


> Update on pristiq.
> 
> It's been two months now on this drug. This is a weird side effect. Seems its harder to tolerate peolpe with different beliefs. (Politics, religion) I get frustrated to a point I have to take another Med to relax. Maybe it's just getting older.


No, thats exactly how pristiq and effexor make me. Likely due to the increased levels of noradrenaline but its definitely more complex than just that.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

> Update on pristiq.
> 
> It's been two months now on this drug. This is a weird side effect. Seems its harder to tolerate peolpe with different beliefs. (Politics, religion) I get frustrated to a point I have to take another Med to relax. Maybe it's just getting older.


Update on Update.

My toleration has come down to normal again. Pristiq is working fine.


----------

